# How to care for plants with T



## Chiri (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello, I am a newbie in the T-world, I am setting up terrarium right now, wanting to get everything I need before bringing a lil guy in. I added some plants, and was wondering how u water the plants, should I spray them instead? Or water directly on the soil? I have a growing bulb, for the light, just wondering the best way to water em with the tarantula inside? And any tips and advice would be appreciated as well, thank you!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Hakuna (Jul 31, 2021)

What species of tarantula is this for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chiri (Jul 31, 2021)

Hakuna said:


> What species of tarantula is this for?


I was thinking a red-knee? Or a black Brazilian?


----------



## Poonjab (Jul 31, 2021)

You don’t. Use fake plants. You’re going to end up with dead plants or a dead T.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sad 1 | Award 1


----------



## Chiri (Jul 31, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> You don’t. Use fake plants. You’re going to end up with dead plants or a dead T.


But I heard plants r great for humidity control, and creating micro climate?


----------



## Poonjab (Jul 31, 2021)

Chiri said:


> But I heard plants r great for humidity control, and creating micro climate?


Where from?


----------



## Chiri (Jul 31, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> Where from?


From a thread here, even different forums, and articles?


----------



## mack1855 (Jul 31, 2021)

Your thinking the bio-active enclosures.The T community is really split on if this is a good thing or a good way of creating problems down the road for both plants and animals.
The excessive moisture for the plants generally are bad news for most T,s,with some exceptions.
T,s for the most part like to dig and rearrange the enclosure constantly.Bad news for the plants.
I believe most keepers of any experience ,think the bio-active enclosures are just causing problems.
Have never done one,and don’t plan on it.I believe that’s what @Poonjab was getting at.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kingshockey (Jul 31, 2021)

if your set on trying those type of enclosures with your t you need to seek advice from @ dorfito(hope i spelled it correct) that member has some seriously rad looking bio active set ups

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 31, 2021)

The first rule is to choose the right plants for your T, and none of them are suitable for nor the auratum, nor the pulchra. Also that enclosure it's not suitable for plants. If you are thinking to use plants, first of all, an enclosure with an excellent ventilation system is MANDATORY, or you will end up with dead plants or even worse, a dead T.

I keep two vivariums, so I know what I'm telling you. Firstly you should choose an enclosure with a good ventilation, and then start thinking about plants etc. But not before learning all about your T.

I'll leave you a blueprint of my enclosure. They have one of the best ventilation system, but even so, I use active fans to keep humidity levels right, if not the humidity can get stagnant pretty easily.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 31, 2021)

kingshockey said:


> if your set on trying those type of enclosures with your t you need to seek advice from @ dorfito(hope i spelled it correct) that member has some seriously rad looking bio active set ups


Dorfito? I kill you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## moricollins (Jul 31, 2021)

The steps to care for the plant are easy:
1. Remove the plants and keep as houseplants
2. Look after the plants like normal houseplants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chiri (Jul 31, 2021)

Dorifto said:


> The first rule is to choose the right plants for your T, and none of them are suitable for nor the auratum, nor the pulchra. Also that enclosure it's not suitable for plants. If you are thinking to use plants, first of all, an enclosure with an excellent ventilation system is MANDATORY, or you will end up with dead plants or even worse, a dead T.
> 
> I keep two vivariums, so I know what I'm telling you. Firstly you should choose an enclosure with a good ventilation, and then start thinking about plants etc. But not before learning all about your T.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I really appreciate the advice, I am new, and want to get the best of the best for the lil guy before even bringing him. I'll take the plants out. Is the moss and adding rocks okay? I just want a lil natural habitat for him/her. Resemble it's natural habitat best I can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Chiri said:


> Hello, I am a newbie in the T-world, I am setting up terrarium right now, wanting to get everything I need before bringing a lil guy in. I added some plants, and was wondering how u water the plants, should I spray them instead? Or water directly on the soil? I have a growing bulb, for the light, just wondering the best way to water em with the tarantula inside? And any tips and advice would be appreciated as well, thank you!


Welcome to the hobby. Keep it simple. 
1. I don't have a clue as to what two species you are talking about unless you use proper scientific names. I can only assume the two species you are referring two are one of the Mexican Brachyplema species and Grammostola pulchra. 
Brachyplema prefer dry substrate, much too dry for plants. Either you keep the substrate for your T and the plants perish or you keep the sub moist enough for the plants and the T suffers. 
G. pulchra will tolerate a bit more moisture in the substrate but they are known to be bulldozing, earth moving machines so they will probably destroy the roots of your plants. 

2. Your current set up as pictured could be improved for any T. There is a lot of height between the top of that tank and the substrate. That could lead to a damaging fall for the T. 

3. This is your first experience with a T. You should concentrate on learning their basic husbandry and care first. Adding plants is adding another degree of difficulty. You get something and wrong and plants or T or both may suffer. 
You seem like you've done some research. What did your research show? How do a majority of people keep their T's, with or without live plants?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chiri (Jul 31, 2021)

moricollins said:


> The steps to care for the plant are easy:
> 1. Remove the plants and keep as houseplants
> 2. Look after the plants like normal houseplants.


Noted, I'll take em out but still planning on grow em in their own terrarium. They r specifically for that 
Make a lil biome


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 31, 2021)

Chiri said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate the advice, I am new, and want to get the best of the best for the lil guy before even bringing him. I'll take the plants out. Is the moss and adding rocks okay? I just want a lil natural habitat for him/her. Resemble it's natural habitat best I can


To achieve that goal, I'd suggest you to learn everything possible about your T, habitat, climate, soil type, plants... And then, and only then try something different. Until then, keep the T as simple as possible, and learn all about how she behaves, what she preffers... etc and use that information to create the last enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chiri (Jul 31, 2021)

Frogdaddy said:


> Welcome to the hobby. Keep it simple.
> 1. I don't have a clue as to what two species you are talking about unless you use proper scientific names. I can only assume the two species you are referring two are one of the Mexican Brachyplema species and Grammostola pulchra.
> Brachyplema prefer dry substrate, much too dry for plants. Either you keep the substrate for your T and the plants perish or you keep the sub moist enough for the plants and the T suffers.
> G. pulchra will tolerate a bit more moisture in the substrate but they are known to be bulldozing, earth moving machines so they will probably destroy the roots of your plants.
> ...


I am not quite finished in setting it up, I know I need to add more substrate. I don't have my T yet, not planning to get him soon since I still need the screen and some other things, the research I did, suggest terrarium moss is good for humidity control so it's best to add a bit, and to have a moist side and a dry side. And as I said forums and articles stated plants r good for humidity control as well, but to get ferns and low light and/or shallow rooted plants. So I made sure these plants are for terrariums. So it can survive, and I don't really care if it messes with some plants or all, as long as it's happy, and feels at home. But if it is best that there is no plants, I will take em out, no problem. There r lots of debate on T's having live plants or not, I don't mind the extra care, I just want the best for my new crawly companion, which is why I joined this board, and asked for advice. I appreciate ever one of em, thank u

P.S. I'm not good with remembering the scientific names sorry, it's the Mexican red-knee and black Brazilian tarantula, that's how breeders specify them, thought yall would know wat im tlking bout, my bad.



Dorifto said:


> To achieve that goal, I'd suggest you to learn everything possible about your T, habitat, climate, soil type, plants... And then, and only then try something different. Until then, keep the T as simple as possible, and learn all about how she behaves, what she preffers... etc and use that information to create the last enclosure.


Okay will do, I tried setting the habitat first, cuz that was wat was recommended too. Since T's don't like much disturbance, in changing the habitat and all that. But I will research more on the type of T. Thank u

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaporRyder (Jul 31, 2021)

Welcome to the hobby, as has been said it might be easier to keep to the basics. Good luck with the project if you go bio-active though. Dorifto seems to have it weighed down!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 31, 2021)

Ps: do not add moss nor rocks, they like compact subs. Depending on the specie you shouldn't worry about humidity levels, since your own climate will control it for you, so you should only worry about your substrate moisture. To control that, the best way is to use a good substrate, not coco fiber with moss or other experiments. If you want to use a realistic enclosure, you should start from your T, and go down in the list. Choose your T, and learn about it's substrate, try to mimic it. Read about the plants, choose the right ones. But please, before starting to do anithing of this, choose the right enclosure.

The enclosure should have a very good cross ventilation, with plenty of low ventilation and high ventilation, to allow air moving freely by convection. If you are still thinking of using your current setup, you should modify it, opening some vents down low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## kingshockey (Jul 31, 2021)

Dorifto said:


> Dorfito? I kill you


haha i almost spelled it dorrito sorry  your name reminds me of the chips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 31, 2021)

kingshockey said:


> haha i almost spelled it dorrito sorry  your name reminds me of the chips


Hahahahaha 

My name comes from drifting, in japanese dorifto (dorifuto).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingshockey (Jul 31, 2021)

Dorifto said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> My name comes from drifting, in japanese dorifto (dorifuto).


too much initial D ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 31, 2021)

kingshockey said:


> too much initial D ?


S14 kouki with a SR20DET

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dman13760 (Jul 31, 2021)

Chiri said:


> Okay will do, I tried setting the habitat first, cuz that was wat was recommended too. Since T's don't like much disturbance, in changing the habitat and all that. But I will research more on the type of T. Thank u


Kudos to you for getting your enclosure all prepared before your spider arrives!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Manny (Aug 22, 2021)

I think it absolutely must be stated that, although the idea of live plants and T’s isn’t the best idea. At least you came on here looking for information before purchasing an animal. I’m also an avid planted aquarium keeper and the fish hobby is saturated with people that buy fish and have no plans for the future of the animal. For example, pet stores should not sell pacu’s, yet they do and most of them get tossed into canals or just die of terrible husbandry. I think it’s important to highlight that coming here for info should be a safe space for learning. I applaud you doing so and not “figuring it out” after the purchase of any animal.
Also it is in your best interest to always ask for scientific names. If the seller cannot provide one or they are unsure of it, then I personally would never buy any livestock from them ever. Scientific names in the tarantula hobby are almost like your social security number, it’s the only way to truly identify said species. Good luck and I hope the hobby treats you well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

